# This is really sad



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

We saw something on that "sport" on TV. its horrible. when my mom watched it she screamed.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

omg that is horrible! I feel so bad for those horses!!! That should be stopped!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i also saw that on tv. i believe it was "when good pets go bad II"
I couldn't believe it. The poor horses are doing what's natural for them, but i hated how the people there were thoroughly enjoying it. It really disgusted me. :twisted:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I know!! i've never heard of it before and I was looking for something else on /youtube when I found it. What disgusts me is the way they cheer and carry on. I mean the horses would be going to slaughter but unless they are champion fighters they get killed anyway.


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

ugg Thats sick!!! Those pore horses, There tearing each other apart like pit Bulls.

How could anyone sit there and watch that! Are they blind!

 :evil: :x


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

How can people watch that and find it ENTERTAINING!!! :evil: 

They are STUPID people!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yikes


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

People are so cruel it's amazing. 

If people set their minds to it...humanity wouldn't be like it is now. 

I believe that people are truly good...some are just being misguided. 

Blach!!! :evil:


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

omfg, that is SO HORRIBLE!!! those RETARDS!!! STOP THIS CRUELTY!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

that is horrible ... and they say it is natural ... in the wild the stallions aren't caged up and a ring ... the one that isn't winning will have room to run away ... that makes me sick that these men think that is ok and are proud of it ... seriously i want to chew them out and give them a piece of my mind! this makes me mad and i am normally chill! sheesh


----------

